# Fiber Cement mixed with Sheetrock



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I would _like_ to hang one 3x5 sheet of fiber cement behind a wall mount toilet, and tape it to the walls (one inside corner and one horizontal seam). Am I asking for joint issues due to the different materials?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Why not just use DensShield?


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm afraid the wall will crush behind the toilet with a gypsum based product, and would prefer, for aesthetic reasons, to avoid tile in that location.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't think cement board is going to be much stronger....

Why not run horizontal blocking behind the toilet area? Then just drywall right over?


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

If the wall mount toilet is roughed in and installed properly you could use regular drywall. The steel post and mounting bolts should be flush with the frameing.

Use what you want, the toilet should not crush the wall.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I don't think cement board is going to be much stronger....
> 
> Why not run horizontal blocking behind the toilet area? Then just drywall right over?


Fiber cement, not cement board.

Here's the toilet carrier; Big is right, it is flush with the stud face in essence is its own blocking.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

davitk said:


> Fiber cement, not cement board.
> 
> Here's the toilet carrier; Big is right, it is flush with the stud face in essence is its own blocking.


You won't crush the DensShield.
Really, really, you won't.
Pinky swear!

Have I ever lied to you? 
:laughing:


----------

